# Another assorted tank breed, please help



## Goddogo1 (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## Goddogo1 (Feb 4, 2012)

[img=http://s15.postimage.org/divsptnpj/2012_02_04_10_46_01.jpg]


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Tropheus from Lake Tanganyika, near impossible to guess the type of a juvenile without clues.


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

Looks more like a _Tropheops _from Malawi than a _Tropheus _from Tanganyika to me, the mouth isn't quite right. _Tropheops _would be more sub-terminal.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

You know I am not sure.
Its not like a Tropheops I have seen and yet not quite like any Tropheus I know in that photo.

Can you give a few more shots so we can figure out the mouth shape?

Can you also say what size it is and where you got it and what it was sold as please?

These all help.


----------



## Goddogo1 (Feb 4, 2012)

noki said:


> Tropheus from Lake Tanganyika, near impossible to guess the type of a juvenile without clues.


What kind of clues do u need?


----------



## Goddogo1 (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## Goddogo1 (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Size would help. Pretty much all Tropheops young and Tropheus sp black, red, moorii/rainbow, brichardi young can look similar to the photo.

If young you will prob just have to wait until it shows sines of which genus and species it is.

From the later photos I am kind of guessing it is a Tropheus sp. "Black" Bemba but as yet its prob just a very bad guess.

All the best James


----------



## Goddogo1 (Feb 4, 2012)

He is about 1 inch, got from petsmart, girlfriend is saying now, that they were in a tank by themselves, with just cichlid on them.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Goddogo1 said:


> He is about 1 inch, got from petsmart, girlfriend is saying now, that they were in a tank by themselves, with just cichlid on them.


The Petsmarts in my area have had Tropheus lately, and they had labels saying Red Banded and Yellow Banded, and also Moliro. They were not labeled properly. It was hard to tell if they were Bemba or not. I suppose that store didn't know what the Tropheus was, so they sold it as a generic African cichlid.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah, the petsmart here has some tropheus, too, and they have them all in one tank. The only ones you can tell apart from the others are the dub's - the red-banded, yellow-banded and Moliro's all look the same as juvies. After a few more months it should start to develop some adult coloration, then you'll be better able to tell which one you got.


----------



## Goddogo1 (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks guys, I guess I just have to wait like u say, now its the waiting game.


----------



## bullet421 (Jan 18, 2012)

PetSmart...lol..my local petsmart did it too. Thing is the Moliro and the yellow banded were 5.00 each, and the red banded were 11.99....why? Heres mine...the other two were hiding, but here is the bigger of what they labeled Red Banded Moorii


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Unquestionably a Tropheus from Tanganyika.


----------



## Malawi Mad1 (Aug 15, 2006)

Fogelhund said:


> Unquestionably a Tropheus from Tanganyika.


Agree :thumb:


----------



## Goddogo1 (Feb 4, 2012)

Tropheus brichardi from Katonga, Lake Tanganyika ? 
the cichlid at the bottom of the 1st page when you click on link.

http://www.cichlidae.com/article.php?id=287 :fish:


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Goddogo1 said:


> Tropheus brichardi from Katonga, Lake Tanganyika ?
> the cichlid at the bottom of the 1st page when you click on link.
> 
> http://www.cichlidae.com/article.php?id=287 :fish:


Doubtful - Tropheus often undergo a complete transformation between the juvenile and adult stages, and yours being only 1", it has yet to really start changing. If yours came from Petsmart, it's more than likely to turn out something closer to these when adult, as they are selling "Yellow-banded", "Red-banded", and T. moorii "Moliro":
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1844
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1910
Of course, they probably have them mislabeled, but you still would be hard pressed to ID it based on juvenile coloration or pattern.


----------



## Goddogo1 (Feb 4, 2012)

Cool beans, thanks again


----------



## mike1234 (Feb 16, 2010)

The petsmart by me has Tropheus Moori Moliro, and Tropheus Ikola. (as they're labled) I bought 10.. May never look as good as pics of the Firecrackers, but if I get half that color then I'll be more than happy. Yours is what they're saying is Moliro.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Could you post a pic later? Kind of interested to see if it turns out "Red-banded" I guess bred from Tropheus sp. "Black" Bemba, or T. moorii (sp.Red surely) "Moliro" or some sort of a mix or other.

Boy you guys in the US have access to cheap Tropheus. These guys retail here at far higher prices but then are usually clearly and accuratly labelled and somewhat larger. Swings and roundabouts?

All the best James


----------



## mike1234 (Feb 16, 2010)

Lol not so much.. I had the opportunity to get what was supposed to be f1 Bemba / Pemba at 16 a fish at 1.5 inch (normal). It's a chain store that's selling them for 12 a fish with a sale on all cichlids right now. I'll shoot a few pics though. The one which is most colored isn't showing any banding yet, just a full side of a dull orange fading into black. I'm hoping the Bemba stripe doesn't form tbh. Before I saw these, I've only seen the Bemba, pure Ikola, and 1/4 inch Duboisi so the stock picture and the pic on lfd made them a must.


----------



## ferdsandra (Feb 12, 2012)

can somebody tell me how to post a question and post pictures


----------



## JKnPA (Jan 30, 2012)

ferdsandra said:


> can somebody tell me how to post a question and post pictures


 ...................................................................................................................
1. Setup an account with a web host ....... like Photobucket.
2. Upload your photos to that site.
3. Download photo/s to here ( in your post message) using [ IMG} format, etc.
I just copy/paste the photo as shown in the video. 
* I practice by downloading to an email message box. Then you can double check your work.
** I hope that helps........ see link below,,,,,


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

ferdsandra said:


> can somebody tell me how to post a question and post pictures


To post a question, just go to the forum index and select which forum you want to start a thread in. Then at the top left of that forum's index, push the "New Topic" button.


----------



## Goddogo1 (Feb 4, 2012)

Yes I will post pics later, of course I wont leave you guys hanging lol, I bought more last,weekend will post,there pics here in a bit, ones a albino


----------

